# Applying to George Brown College - Baking and Pastry Arts Management



## adriele correa (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everyone!!

I've applied to the the baking and pastry program at GBC and I know it is a competitive process and I'm afraid that I don't get it. Does anyone can tell me how is the process after you apply? Will I have some interview or test? They just analyze my high school diploma and that's it? Please, help me!!


----------

